# Gee, Whiz!



## sm4him (Jun 2, 2013)

Friday, I took a day off and went looking for birds. Oddly enough, this is NOT a shot from that outing--I'll post some of those in the Nature & Wildlife in just a few minutes.  

On Friday, while I was shooting some osprey, another photographer showed up and we sat and shot together for a while. Meanwhile, there were some kids playing in the water just off to our right. I'd noticed a couple of the kids looking at us from time to time, and at one point, one of them asked what kind of bird it was we were shooting.
So, they're playing in the water and all of a sudden I hear one of them say to the other, "I don't know; they're just sitting there taking pictures of the SAME bird." :lmao:
Clearly, this kid was in the "take a picture and move on" camp--why do you need 100 pictures of the SAME bird?
Sometimes, when I'm processing, I admit, I kinda wonder that too, kid. 

Well, kid, THIS picture, taken the next day, is for you. THIS is why you keep taking pictures of the same old bird.  I've taken hundreds upon hundreds of pictures of GBHs--gotten a little tired of them honestly, but yet, when one comes flying across my path, I just can't HELP but snap its picture.  But I gotta say, out of ALL those heron pictures I have...I didn't have one like THIS before. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Odd!  lol! Can you tell what that is in the full sized image? Almost looks like he has TP stuck to his butt, lol!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 2, 2013)

It's...Whiz. He's peeing, mid-air.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

sm4him said:


> It's...Whiz. He's peeing, mid-air.



Ok.. that makes sense. I just saw the flattened ribbon-like "something" and wasn't sure... had me baffled!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2013)

Well.. that's unique! :shock:


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 2, 2013)

That is first for me. What did you do to scare the poor thing so bad. Great shot Sharon.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 2, 2013)

lol niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't think we were supposed to post 'dirty' photos. :er:


----------



## flow (Jun 2, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 2, 2013)

This needs a NSFW tag on the caption.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2013)

Too bad the kid wasn't under the bird at that point.  You could have gotten a "two fer".


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2013)

sm4him said:


> It's...Whiz. He's peeing, mid-air.



Well, with birds, you know, it's all the same stuff every time.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!



oldhippy said:


> That is first for me. What did you do to scare the poor thing so bad. Great shot Sharon.



:lmao: Me too. I've gotten a couple of birds doing their "prelaunch business" while still perched but not in mid-air, and especially from such a large bird, with--evidently--a lot of "waste." 

But I don't think it was me. There were some fishermen down below me, and two of them had basically set up camp to fish in one of the favored landing spots for the herons. I think it may very well have been delivering some "social commentary" to them on their choice of fishing locations.


----------



## Geaux (Jun 2, 2013)

Odd, I now have strong feeling to get a vanilla milkshake.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

so did you get rained on?  lol!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> so did you get rained on?  lol!



Haha, no! THAT would have made for a *crappy* day! :lmao:
I really do kinda wonder if those fishermen down there got hit with any of it, though.

Imagine finding *that* on your car windshield!  And hood...and roof...and trunk...


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2013)

Geaux said:


> Odd, I now have strong feeling to get a vanilla milkshake.....



Eeeewwww.... :lmao:


----------

